# Vista Internet Connection Problems



## bradopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, im new to this site, be easy on me. :wave: I have windows vista and have a treadnet wireless internet adapter, that connects to my computer via a usb drive in the front. I have no problems connecting to the internet, or setting up internet connection. This is the frustrating problem i have, if i'm connected to the internet for a extended period of time, (1hr-5hr it depends) the page cannot be displayed comes up, and the computer drops the internet connection. When i go to reconnect it shows that im connected to local and internet but will display the page cannot be found until i restart my computer. This is very frustrating when im working on a project or doing research. Any ideas

thanks-brad:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have moved you to networking


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bradopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello and thanks for the help, here is the info you requested, i did my best


Country - U.S.A
ISP - Cableone
Make and Model of Modem- Motorola SBG900 wireless SURFboard
Make and Model of Router- Treadnet (its a little blue antennae like router) The model number might be TEW-424UB (not sure though, I dont have the original box)
Connection type-Wireless
encryption- WEP
Make and Model of computer- Dell Dimension E521
Windows Version - Vista
Internet Browser in use: Doesn't matter its affects any browser, i use firefox though

Symptoms : if i'm connected to the internet for a while (its varies with every instance), the page cannot be displayed comes up, and the computer drops the internet connection. When i go to reconnect it shows that im connected to local AND internet but will display the page cannot be found until i restart my computer. Its the page that says "this page cannot be displayed" you know the generic one if your not connected to the internet. Only my computer is affected, my girlfriend has a laptop with vista as well and she experiences no problems. This can happen when im using the browser, or if my computer has been on and I haven't been using it.





Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brad Opper>
C:\Users\Brad Opper>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 113ms, Maximum = 115ms, Average = 114ms

C:\Users\Brad Opper>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=451ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 109ms, Maximum = 451ms, Average = 198ms

C:\Users\Brad Opper>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.2] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Users\Brad Opper>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BradOpper-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps
USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-D1-35-CA-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d095:af2a:4d8a:93c%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 04, 2008 10:23:18 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 04, 2008 8:56:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886353
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.116.2.50
24.116.2.34
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-8B-6C-1B-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:30f2:34d3:3f57:fffd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30f2:34d3:3f57:fffd%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D41FDC7A-C270-4311-B789-1693F2113
10C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{ADBD29E3-F938-445C-BC7D-E9D5578FC
BF0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.116.2.50
24.116.2.34
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.domain.actdsltmp
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brad Opper>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try disabling all power saving options in Power Settings for that network adapter.


----------

